# Sticky  The Official EZM1 Thread



## longstride

Admin edit: I've just made this the Official Sinn EZM1 Thread and stuck it to the top of the Sinn Forum.

There are lot's of 'official' threads for all number of makes and models....does one exist for the EZM1...?


----------



## Broadside

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

There sure as hell is now!



Picked up from a forum member last fall, was originally owned by a German policeman before his untimely death.


----------



## gr8sw

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

I'll play... #503.0567 originally sold in Japan in Feb 2000... bad to the bone |>


----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

At 37000 feet...


----------



## David Woo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

got a couple hanging around:


----------



## andy_s

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*


----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*


----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Superb pair...!


David Woo said:


> got a couple hanging around:


----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Andy ....I'm officially jealous, the ZUZ is a secret 'Grail' of mine.



andy_s said:


>


----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Here's one of mine that will be going back to the Mothership next week.


----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Always admired Bo, the 
bund that you have it on is it a Sinn Bund or a German military?



CMSgt Bo said:


> Here's one of mine that will be going back to the Mothership next week.
> 
> View attachment 3423306


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Thank you Sir. The Bund strap is a Sinn but it's only 18mm.


----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

I'm going to try for a German Military Bund strap, they do tend to work extreemly well with the EZM1...







...on the Ti bracelet....


----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*








On woodland green NATO with gunmetal hardware....! Yeah!!!


----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*








On the factory bracelet.


----------



## David Woo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



longstride said:


> At 37000 feet...
> View attachment 3366330


biz trip somewhere?


----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Yes David, flying with some clients to Europe. We need to think about a SoCal GTG....what do your upcoming weekends in May/June look like?

Longstride.



David Woo said:


> biz trip somewhere?


----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*


----------



## David Woo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

sinn gtg in LA? sounds like a plan: how about a Saturday in June? Who is in??


----------



## bazza.

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Here is my EZM1Le


----------



## enkidu

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



bazza. said:


> Here is my EZM1Le


Very nice! Love the GGB strap; one of my favorite straps!


----------



## Waser

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



enkidu said:


> Very nice! Love the GGB strap; one of my favorite straps!


For me it's best strap for the EZM1. I had one made recently with a customised buckle. I'll post a few pics this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jml375

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Wanted to add mine since this is the official EZM1 owners thread.


----------



## Waser

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



Waser said:


> For me it's best strap for the EZM1. I had one made recently with a customised buckle. I'll post a few pics this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just realised I never posted pics in this thread in the end. From the Show Your Sinn thread:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Just puttin' in my 2 Sinnz worth.








ZUZ serviced 6 months ago. AR serviced 3 months ago.
ZUZ doesn't get much wrist time cuz I'm too scared to mar it in any way. The AR, however, is in main rotation with a156 & 103.


----------



## Waser

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



consum3r said:


> Just puttin' in my 2 Sinnz worth.
> 
> View attachment 4195954
> 
> ZUZ serviced 6 months ago. AR serviced 3 months ago.
> ZUZ doesn't get much wrist time cuz I'm too scared to mar it in any way. The AR, however, is in main rotation with a156 & 103.


Nice strap on the ZUZ. Mind if I ask what it is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



Waser said:


> Nice strap on the ZUZ. Mind if I ask what it is?


Not at all. It's a Morellato.
It might seem like sacrilege to put Italian rubber on a German timepiece, but it's quite a nice and comfortable strap.








I got it mainly as a cheap(ish) beater so as not to put wear-n-tear on the Sharkskin strap, and the bracelet doesn't have SEL so it can be a bit "squeaky".


----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Waser, what is the EZM1 strap that your watch is wearing?


Waser said:


> Just realised I never posted pics in this thread in the end. From the Show Your Sinn thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*








EZM1 - in Riyadh, just before leaving.


----------



## Waser

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



longstride said:


> Waser, what is the EZM1 strap that your watch is wearing?


It's a customised GasGasBones Zero Zero strap.

www.GasGasBones.com and you'll find Carl's web site. You can email him to discuss any specifics. The buckle engraving in red was his idea and worked out really well.

Looks like he's not taking orders at the moment though unfortunately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkidu

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



Waser said:


> It's a customised GasGasBones Zero Zero strap.
> 
> www.GasGasBones.com and you'll find Carl's web site. You can email him to discuss any specifics. The buckle engraving in red was his idea and worked out really well.
> 
> Looks like he's not taking orders at the moment though unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn it. I was contemplating making an order a couple of weeks ago. Sigh...


----------



## consum3r

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

+1 on GasGasBones.
This one is on a GGB F4.








I'm just waiting for him to resume operations so I can order a few more ...


----------



## Grover38

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

That is a fine, fine looking watch!


----------



## David Woo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

just keep checking Carl's website: there will be a bit of a wait but he always works thru his backlog and opens for new orders again. This happened to me a few times now, no worries.


----------



## andy_s

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Is that your Sternzeit Reguliert sidreal Heuer? Do you have the complete kit?

I don't think I like you anymore, Andy. ;-)


----------



## andy_s

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



CMSgt Bo said:


> Is that your Sternzeit Reguliert sidreal Heuer? Do you have the complete kit?
> 
> I don't think I like you anymore, Andy. ;-)


It is, but I don't have the kit Bo, I was offered a swap against a Zenith CP2 + a Leonidas CP2 last year, sort of wish I'd done it but sort of happy I didn't!

Here's a few others -










Plus a few Heuer Lemanias (510.501 & 510.523) and a nice pair of Lorenz 5100s.

Would you believe I'm considering a EZM1 3H at the moment....?!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

I saw Ron Engel's Sternzeit Heuer at a Sinn factory WUS GTG in 2007 and have been jonesing for one ever since.

On a separate note, your 376.0822 Holy Grail is pretty spectacular too. It's hard to overshadow an EZM1 3H, but you've managed to do it several times in one pic.

Bravo!


----------



## Anthony

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



CMSgt Bo said:


> It's hard to overshadow an EZM1 3H, but you've managed to do it several times in one pic.


Thats so true...ZUZ and HolyGrail...*drool*


----------



## David Woo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

ok, you heuer bund sternzeit reguliert experts, I've had this question for ages: the sidereal day is 23 hours, 59 minutes, 4.09 seconds long. 
I assume the movement was regulated to this when new.

As the watch ages and is serviced, I assume the watchmakers regulates it to normal solar time, not sidereal time? 
I'm also on the lookout for the full kit, they pop up occasionally.

As an aside, awhile back a local watchmaker modified some watches for JPL when their mars rover was operational: the mars day is different than the normal solar day.
yes, I am a time geek.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

I will let Ron Engel explain it here: Siderial Time

Please note in the linked thread that Ron states a siderial day 23 hours 56 minutes and 4.1 seconds.


----------



## David Woo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

thanks, Chief.
I see Ron makes the same assumption I do, that today, a watchmaker would regulate it to the normal solar time, unless asked to do otherwise.


----------



## andy_s

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



Anthony said:


> Thats so true...ZUZ and HolyGrail...*drool*


2 ZuZs - the Tutima also


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Here's my idea of Sinn EZM1 Nirvana, courtesy of MWR:


----------



## gr8sw

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

trying a new tan Drew canvas on 3H :-!


----------



## David Woo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

now that looks awesome.


----------



## andy_s

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Very nice! - great with the 3H.


----------



## Anthony

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

That tan looks good - I think 2 piece strap fits better to EZM1 because watch sits much more lower than with zulu or nato.


----------



## gr8sw

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

back to an older Sinn 'S' bracelet with some nice fitting endlinks, courtesy of my friend, Ralf :-!


----------



## David Woo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

whatever happened to his rlx5513 site?


----------



## gr8sw

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



David Woo said:


> whatever happened to his rlx5513 site?


not sure, David, but they seem to be selling on Chrono24... they still come up with some cool gear!


----------



## friendharry

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

I had one and I was stupid enough to sell it !!!!

No I see these theread, I'm crying and screaming : help me get a new one !!!!


----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*


----------



## Salvo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*


----------



## augustusblack

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Recently acquired... Original bezel was included as well but digging this one for the time being...


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



augustusblack said:


> Recently acquired... Original bezel was included as well but digging this one for the time being...


It all makes perfect sense now...congrats and welcome to a very small club!


----------



## augustusblack

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Thank you CMSgt Bo... I had a EZM1 LE years ago which I bought and sold through WUS... I have always regretted selling it... They are such amazing watches and the EZM1 is just plain COOL... I always had one on my "want" list and knew I would pick one up again... So grateful to the seller for parting with such a fine example...

For me, it represents the ultimate tool watch...


----------



## sweets

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

This is my favourite combo for my EZM1.










I used a sharpie to colour this stitch, which started white. However, I see that Watchgecko in the uk does a similar strap, with the stitching already coloured. I have been wearing the green version on my Omega X33 recently, and it is a very good value strap. No afiliation etc etc

Dave


----------



## gr8sw

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



augustusblack said:


> Recently acquired... Original bezel was included as well but digging this one for the time being...


amazing how new the lume looks on that early model...

nice you have the original bezel too... let's see it! :-!


----------



## Zweig

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

I just received my EZM1 and i'm completely blown away by this thing.
It's a real design *masterpiece* WOW !! Nothing comes close, not even my blue 79090 or 16710 pepsi. Nothing...
ELITE indubitably.

Please excuse my poor photos...



















Das Leben ist eine Mission...


----------



## David Woo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



Zweig said:


> Nothing comes close, not even my blue 79090 or 16710 pepsi.


swiss posers


----------



## Zweig

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*


----------



## David Woo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



Zweig said:


>


enjoy the new watch.


----------



## Zweig

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



David Woo said:


> enjoy the new watch.


Thanks David. I LOVE this watch !


----------



## Usagi

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

So, why don't they produce this wonderful model again? Was it something having to do with movement availability?


----------



## Zweig

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



Usagi said:


> So, why don't they produce this wonderful model again? Was it something having to do with movement availability?


"Good night visibility is also important on this type of watches. With specific regards to the luminosity of the dials, as of ~2002, the "3H" logo has been replaced by an "Ar" logo (i.e Argon gas filled watch). The hands and dial no longer contain tritium (3H), having been replaced by Luminova (Strontium Aluminate).
It is recommended for tactical operations or for any use where a tough and accurate watch are called for.
The Sinn EZM1 is no exception to this as it a watch that exuded German practicality, precise engineering and precision.

However in late 2004, early 2005 the very last Sinn EZM1 was sold from the Sinn factory in Frankfurt.
*This was mainly due to the fact that the supply of the trusted Lemania 5100 movement was no longer available.*
Military watch buffs clamored the dealers for this watch and the EZM1 was laid to rest with massive cult status from the USA to Japan with almost mythical status amongst collectors."

("decksurgeon" - sgrolexclub)

The Legendary Sinn EZM1 - Lemania 5100 Chronograph


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

It's funny, I got wind of the reissue LE's coming before they were released by Sinn, so I was able to preorder 2 and pick them up from the factory while living in Germany. Their Marketing Director told me the EZM1 was not very popular while they were in production, so it was a no-brainer for Sinn to discontinue the line when the availability of the Lemania 5100 decreased and their prices increased. Later Sinn were able to source an additional 250-300 movements (from either Fortis or Tutima) and decided to do a final run of EZM1's with the improved bezel. Sinn was flabbergasted at how wildly popular the LE's were, selling out all 50 watches allotted to the US market in only 12 seconds.

IMHO if the EZM1 were still in production it would be a rarely seen niche piece at best and not the highly revered cult classic it's become.


----------



## GrahamCombat

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*









Mine


----------



## no_signal

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Oh dear&#8230; I think I want one.


----------



## David Woo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



no_signal said:


> Oh dear&#8230; I think I want one.


lol, you're in luck, they seem to be popping up more often these days.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

*I've just stickied this thread and made it the Official Sinn EZM1 Thread.

Post 'em if you've got 'em!

*


----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*









My Ar on a red NATO....looks good.


----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

OK I have to get one of those straps.


Waser said:


> Just realised I never posted pics in this thread in the end. From the Show Your Sinn thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Well, Ive officially gone over the deep end and added a 3H to my set.
Here it is with his brothers!


----------



## andy_s

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

^ Fantastic....I'm looking for a nice 3H m'self, well done!


----------



## consum3r

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



andy_s said:


> ^ Fantastic....I'm looking for a nice 3H m'self, well done!


A number of them have showed up on the Japanese market - check Yahoo! auctions.
I can keep an eye out on one for ya if ya want.


----------



## redline2552

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

I am new to the forum and have been desperately looking for a Ezm1 with 3H dial at a reasonable price. i have posted here in the Wtb and on other forums. I'm more asking for help.I am in NY, but if anyone could help me locate one and close a deal I would forever be grateful. Thanks in advance for any help. -John


----------



## David Woo

just found this old photo:


----------



## consum3r

David Woo said:


> just found this old photo:


Those "EZM1" embossed bands are pretty tough to come by these days. I have an unused set 'cuz I can't seem to convince myself to cut it. It stays in the safe with my ZUZ.


----------



## Dr Wolff

consum3r said:


> Those "EZM1" embossed bands are pretty tough to come by these days. I have an unused set 'cuz I can't seem to convince myself to cut it. It stays in the safe with my ZUZ.


Mine has been on rubber ever since I got it. I have the Ti bracelet but have never had the courage to swap it over - afraid of marking the watch. The hollow end links which come as standard - do they mark the case at all in use?


----------



## David Woo

just took the bracelet off, it doesn't appear to be marked:


----------



## Dr Wolff

Excellent! I shall give it a go


----------



## gr8sw

just because :-!


----------



## andy_s

400kms / 11.2kms ascent / 8 days; nav & timing by Suunto, Harvey's Maps and Sinn.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

What, no GPS?! You're a Stud Andy, there's no doubt about it. ;-)

Since this is a watch thread I'll throw this in here...an EZM1 with a Chronometer grade Lemania 5100 inside.


----------



## David Woo

CMSgt Bo said:


> What, no GPS?!


old school is best for sure: don't i recall a raid gauloise as well?


----------



## andy_s

This is the 6th 'adventure' David!
The course was given as a .gpx which I had on my other watch (Garmin) as back-up, but the map and compass is quicker and easier for me & we had super weather so the sight-lines were very long, the Garmin was turned on only once to double check an unintuitive descent, but by the time it was set up I'd sussed out the route anyway...


----------



## David Woo

aah, it was the atacama crossing i was recalling:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/control-instrument-atacama-crossing-832206.html

either one makes the goruck challenge look like a walk in the park. excellent work, andy.


----------



## consum3r

One just popped up for sale in Japan.









Seller has a buy now price of around $5900.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I'd sure like to know what that serial number is (https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/ezm1-zuz-numbers-2603618.html)

That's a lot of money for a non-issued piece, unless it's only been worn 3 times and kept in a moisture free environment...the it would be a steal.


----------



## consum3r

CMSgt Bo said:


> I'd sure like to know what that serial number is (https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/ezm1-zuz-numbers-2603618.html)


I doubt it's as low as the 503.0050 mentioned in the other thread - that's the lowest I've ever seen.

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## TapAptPat

consum3r said:


> I doubt it's as low as the 503.0050 mentioned in the other thread - that's the lowest I've ever seen.
> 
> Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.





CMSgt Bo said:


> I'd sure like to know what that serial number is (https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/ezm1-zuz-numbers-2603618.html)
> 
> That's a lot of money for a non-issued piece, unless it's only been worn 3 times and kept in a moisture free environment...the it would be a steal.


Hi gang

I too have been wondering about this item. It's in the 1800 range from what I can fathom.

Seller also refers to "first batch" do either of you know what that could mean.

Another observation it's a regular box.

So to my questions. 
Are there more than one jp zuz released?

If so what are the expected configuration?

Any known serial ranges?

Do all the zuz have chro certs?

Appreciate you both busy people, so any insight would be gratefully received. Consider me a Labrador or a small child on this matter.

Thanks 
P

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

Based on meager samplings, below are (my) answers:



TapAptPat said:


> Seller also refers to "first batch" do either of you know what that could mean.


No Idea.



TapAptPat said:


> Are there more than one jp zuz released?


It "seems" so (see below).



TapAptPat said:


> If so what are the expected configuration?


I have seen Japan ZUZ in both the "commemorative" box (long & flat with ZUZ emblazoned on top) as well as the "regular" Sinn black box. However, I have not confirmed if the regular black box configuration is original to the watch as I have not had occasion to compare the serial numbers. Mine has the "commemorative" type box which has matching serial numbers.



TapAptPat said:


> Any known serial ranges?


The serial numbers seem to be non-consecutive and do not have any bearing on the release (order or location).



TapAptPat said:


> Do all the zuz have chro certs?


No.


----------



## TapAptPat

@consum3r

Quick followup question. Do the regular sinn boxes have serial numbers "pairs" on them or is that just for the flat limited edition?

Thanks for your earlier reply
P

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

TapAptPat said:


> Do the regular sinn boxes have serial numbers "pairs" on them or is that just for the flat limited edition?


In my (limited) experience, it's not unusual to have a serial number on the box matching the watch. I've had other Sinn boxes both with and without serial numbers on them. Of course, my sampling is inconsistent as many were acquired pre-loved. YMMV.


----------



## David Woo

more info on the special editions in MWR Bob's article:
EZM1


----------



## CMSgt Bo

TapAptPat said:


> Hi gang
> 
> I too have been wondering about this item. It's in the 1800 range from what I can fathom.
> 
> Seller also refers to "first batch" do either of you know what that could mean.
> 
> Another observation it's a regular box.
> 
> So to my questions.
> Are there more than one jp zuz released?
> 
> If so what are the expected configuration?
> 
> Any known serial ranges?
> 
> Do all the zuz have chro certs?


The hyperlink in my previous post will answer some of your questions, and I am by no means an expert.

Do you mean 180 range? 1,800 is beyond the 3H range, which were discontinued in 2002. I haven't seen any ZUZ commemoratives being made beyond the 1990's.

I don't believe you'll find a ZUZ commemorative far outside the 250 range.

I don't know much about boxes or what a "first batch" may be.

There was only one Japan only release and possibly a few more ZUZ dialed watches given away as gifts (I read somewhere that maybe 7 went to Recaro Execs)

Not counting the Bape, all EZM1's have the same "configuration" with four possible dial markings at the 6:00 quarter (3H, ZUZ, ZTZ, Ar).

See my link regarding serial ranges.

My ZUZ is the only one I know of that has a Chronometer grade movement and caseback marking. I do know of one other Chronometer grade EZM1 (3H dial) that belongs to a fellow collector in Florida.


----------



## TapAptPat

Thanks for all the help, maybe next time I'll go hunting proper.

As I had so many questions, it's better to be a little more prepared, than make a mistake by not knowing. 

The 1800 was from Google machine language translation. So I'd say it is possible it could be wrong. Seeing your reply on 1800 makes sense to me. On the other hand if there were more than one batch that went to market in Japan then 1800 is in play again. 

To explain my limited understanding 
Issued zuz gsg9 etc batch. The leftovers were then "leaked" to Japan.
2nd batch with flat box limited edition released Japan. I think the upper known is 503.0350ish.

Have I got the "configuration" right
Small bezel triangle 
3h lume on dial
Tritium hands
No gug case
High dome crystal
Ar coating on inside only
With marker at 6:00

In essence a 3h confirmation.

My comments are just unformed learning during a short interval last weekend so please put me right if anyone has seen suspects or knows my comments to be wrong.

Thanks again for all the help links and such.
Especially @consum3r @David woo and @cmSgt bo


P



Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

TapAptPat said:


> The 1800 was from Google machine language translation. So I'd say it is possible it could be wrong.


Actually, I just looked at the auction listing and it definitely implies that the serial number is in the 1800 range.
Unfortunately, there isn't a shot of the case back to confirm this statement.

A simplified translation (using my noggin - not google) would be:

ジン Sinn 503 EZM-1正規品
Jin Sinn 503 EZM-1 seiki hin
"Jin" = Japanese pronunciation of "zin" (because it's not pronounced "sin")
"seiki hin" = regular item/product
so ... Sinn 503 EZM-1 normal product (probably implying that it is a commercial product and not an issued piece)

ZUZ文字盤（１stモデル）
ZUZ Moji Ban (1st moderu)
"Moji Ban" = character/lettering version
"moderu" = Japanese pronunciation of "model" (because Japanese borrow foreign words)
so ... ZUZ dialed version. I think "1st Model" in this context is simply a reference to the ZUZ dialed as being the first version of the EZM1 produced/released.

 シリアルナンバー１８００番台
siriaru nanba 1800 ban dai
"siriaru nanba" = Japanese pronunciation of "serial number" (because Japan)
"1800" = 1800 (duh)
"ban dai" = number series/range (not to be confused with BANDAI the toy maker)
so ... Serial number in 1800 series

($0.02)


----------



## TapAptPat

W10W. Ippon to consum3r. Least alittle from judo as kid. Thanks

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

It's been too long without a post here ...

Proven reliability in the harshest of conditions:








(in this case, playground duty)

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## longstride

On limited edition Sinn EZM1 Rubber and titanium deployant.


----------



## jml375

1 and it's younger sibling 3...


----------



## JKSC03

Hoping to joint this club soon! I've become such a fan of the EZM1. Let's see some more pics!


----------



## sierra2kilo




----------



## JKSC03

Finally able to join the club! Loving my EZM1. A big thanks to Consum3r for opening my eyes to the Japanese auctions.


----------



## sierra2kilo

JKSC03 said:


> Finally able to join the club! Loving my EZM1.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## consum3r

JKSC03 said:


> Finally able to join the club! Loving my EZM1. A big thanks to Consum3r for opening my eyes to the Japanese auctions.


Thank you for your interest in applying to this rather exclusive club.

In order to proceed with authorizing membership, please submit your watch to the address below for authentication and notarizing in our archives. Be sure to package it securely and include payment to cover return postage and insurance.

1 EZ suite M
503000 Congrats Blvd
United Sinn Alliance

Seriously tho, it looks great.
Enjoy in good health!

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## longstride

Trying the old girl out on a Shark strap from Di-Modell (The original EZM1 Strap)


----------



## gr8sw

I've probably posted this shot before, but WTH, such a great watch! |>


----------



## longstride




----------



## Daso

Just got mine and very excited. Now I have to get some straps. Happy to join club.


----------



## JKSC03

Keeping the thread alive!
I've been swapping through a couple NATO straps (been stuck on this one for quite some time now). Thinking I'm ready to pick up a bracelet.
Any ZTZ or ZUZ owners out there? Would love to see one!


----------



## brucebobby

I was going to wait for my first post until my custom leather strap comes in, but JKSC03 called for a ZUZ!









Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Fantastic!


----------



## bazza.

Still love this watch


----------



## JKSC03

@brucebobby beautiful ZUZ. 
@bazza love that EZM1 rubber strap! been looking for one for awhile.


----------



## brucebobby

JKSC03 said:


> @brucebobby beautiful ZUZ.
> @bazza love that EZM1 rubber strap! been looking for one for awhile.


Thanks for the compliment!

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JKSC03

Just picked up a bracelet from watchbuys! Feels like a different watch on bracelet vs a NATO. Love it.


----------



## cooljam

*EZM1 ZUZ*

Hello Guys,

caution at the local auction with the EZM1 ZUZ.

https://www.jauce.com/auction/f252803517

The serial number is 503.1857. I think that is not a correct serial for a Sinn EZM1 ZUZ mark version possibly.

The leather box with the label is counterfeited possibly. The label notes spelling mistakes. 
--> ( ZUZ : Zentrale UNterstuetzungsgruppe ZOLl mark version )

The Sinn EZM1 ZUZ mark version´s were basically delivered with a special wooden box with the ZUZ logo.

A correct full set with correct paperwork and the original special ZUZ wooden box you can see here. 
https://omegaforums.net/threads/fs-sinn-ezm1-zuz-full-set.65966/

correct label (without spelling mistakes): --> ZUZ (Zentrale Unterstuetzungsgruppe Zoll) mark version

Best


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## longstride

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Love that GGB strap...


bazza. said:


> Here is my EZM1Le


----------



## longstride

I have a new one too (spare) I guess it will go with the watch if I sell it one day.


consum3r said:


> Those "EZM1" embossed bands are pretty tough to come by these days. I have an unused set 'cuz I can't seem to convince myself to cut it. It stays in the safe with my ZUZ.


----------



## longstride

Roskmastermike - what strap is that?


rockmastermike said:


>


----------



## rockmastermike

longstride said:


> Roskmastermike - what strap is that?


that canvas is from DrunkArtStraps |>


----------



## jam karet

Hello EZM1ers, just got a hold of an Ar EZM1 and have a question. When I pull the crown out to set the time, it seems very loose (slightly wobbly). I almost have to very slightly pull the crown while turning it simultaneously when setting the time. Is that normal for this movement? Or perhaps this watch in particular?

For reference, I have an EZM3 and 356 and the crowns don't feel as "loose." Any help is appreciated, thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utex94

Hi there,

This is my first posting here in long awhile, but I'm a long-time lurker. I have an EZM1 as well, as I can tell you that I do not experience the looseness you're describing. It feels pretty rigid (just went to try it again) and much like any of my other watches.

Hope you get this resolved, it's a great watch.

Good luck



jam karet said:


> Hello EZM1ers, just got a hold of an Ar EZM1 and have a question. When I pull the crown out to set the time, it seems very loose (slightly wobbly). I almost have to very slightly pull the crown while turning it simultaneously when setting the time. Is that normal for this movement? Or perhaps this watch in particular?
> 
> For reference, I have an EZM3 and 356 and the crowns don't feel as "loose." Any help is appreciated, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

utex94 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my first posting here in long awhile, but I'm a long-time lurker. I have an EZM1 as well, as I can tell you that I do not experience the looseness you're describing. It feels pretty rigid (just went to try it again) and much like any of my other watches.
> 
> Hope you get this resolved, it's a great watch.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for the heads up. Might have to get it checked out after all.


----------



## utex94

You bet, good luck with it.


----------



## utex94

Hopefully this helps as well; this is my EZM with the crown at full-pull. Not sure if it's the angle of your photo, but as you can see, my crown doesn't appear to come out nearly as far as yours.



jam karet said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Might have to get it checked out after all.


----------



## jam karet

utex94 said:


> View attachment 12902335
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps as well; this is my EZM with the crown at full-pull. Not sure if it's the angle of your photo, but as you can see, my crown doesn't appear to come out nearly as far as yours.


Much appreciated. Question is now, send to RGM or Sinn?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVC

jam karet said:


> Much appreciated. Question is now, send to RGM or Sinn?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sinn... I've not been impressed with RGM service so far


----------



## jam karet

DVC said:


> Sinn... I've not been impressed with RGM service so far


Thanks, I was leaning towards Sinn too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utex94

jam karet said:


> Thanks, I was leaning towards Sinn too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed with DVC; for this watch, it should go back to Sinn. Mine needs to go soon for service, but hate letting it out of my sight...

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

May I ask if a Sinn EZM1, Ar dial, has a bracelet that cannot be sized down too much?

I have a very small wrist and one poster on a similar EZM1 thread mentioned that he had to have a link cut off by a watchmaker as the H-link bracelet cannot be sized down to his wrist size, though he didn't provide his wrist size.

I'm a soon-to-be owner of one and I am thinking whether or not I need to find a local watchmaker who will cut a link out for me if i need that to be done.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Wow - looks great on that Erika's Original MN.


----------



## Dualmonitors

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Dear All:

may i please ask what is the correct Sinn tang buckle for use with the EZM-1 please? would it be made of titanium or would they merely use a stainless tang?

also: what is the correct wide of the tang buckle for this watch, please?

i need to order a custom strap for my EZM-1 and i currently do not have a Sinn tang for this watch, so i would like to buy the correct and appropriate Sinn tang to go with this watch and the upcoming custom strap.

thank you all in advance.


----------



## harry_flashman

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



Dualmonitors said:


> Dear All:
> 
> may i please ask what is the correct Sinn tang buckle for use with the EZM-1 please? would it be made of titanium or would they merely use a stainless tang?
> 
> also: what is the correct wide of the tang buckle for this watch, please?
> 
> i need to order a custom strap for my EZM-1 and i currently do not have a Sinn tang for this watch, so i would like to buy the correct and appropriate Sinn tang to go with this watch and the upcoming custom strap.
> 
> thank you all in advance.


You can either try to source one of the old shark skin straps that was an option with the EZM1, or one of the more recent watches that comes in titanium like the 103 IFR or a T1/T2, etc. Good luck.


----------



## longstride

Wearing a GasGasBones Zero Zero...


----------



## Dualmonitors

Canvas


----------



## 0seeker0

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like this combo, the strap sets it off. Add another to my maybe list when I get the funds.


----------



## DVC

#459 checking in...

I'm used to wearing larger watches lately (e.g. 47mm U212 SDR), but I think the 43mm size of this EZM is actually my sweet spot. I anticipate this being my daily for the foreseeable future...love this watch!

I really like the OEM leather strap, but I'll be pulling the trigger on a new GGB strap when ordering opens up again.


----------



## Dualmonitors

ZUZ!


----------



## consum3r

It is with great sadness that I hereby tender my partial resignation from the club. The time has come to reduce my collection to a more "manageable" menagerie.

As a farewell, I am posting a quick shot of the piece that will be leaving my side:


----------



## longstride

Wow - those ZUZ's are rare beasts.


----------



## yet

I'm rather sad that such a nice ZUZ is selling after I have already over-spent my watch budget for the year. Already bought a 1.1 and an AR this year. 

Regards,
Grady


----------



## consum3r

longstride said:


> Wow - those ZUZ's are rare beasts.


Yep.

The rareness is no doubt exacerbated by people like me who keep them locked up away from the light of day, only to bring them out of hiding once in a blue moon to ogle the awesomeness.


----------



## Bobmwr

Sorry I'm late to the party... A few of my EZM-1s.


----------



## yet

Bobmwr said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party... A few of my EZM-1s.
> 
> View attachment 13720579


Oh man, that lefty ZTZ... That's my grail. If you EVER consider selling it (which judging by your collection you won't), please give a thought to letting me know.

Regards,
Grady


----------



## Bobmwr

yet said:


> Oh man, that lefty ZTZ... That's my grail. If you EVER consider selling it (which judging by your collection you won't), please give a thought to letting me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Grady


The left handed ZTZ is indeed a scarce one. I know of only three in existence, and the other two are with friends of mine. Not sure if anyone is ready to give theirs up.


----------



## stockae92

EZM 1.1 on denim strap


----------



## lostboys

Bobmwr said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party... A few of my EZM-1s.
> 
> View attachment 13720579


Sir! you have one hell of a EZM1 collection!! Below are 2 of my EZM1s collection...:-!


----------



## lostboys

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



jml375 said:


> Wanted to add mine since this is the official EZM1 owners thread.


I'm the owner of this 3H now, great to see ya here...!


----------



## gr8sw

great seeing your fantastic group, Bob!


----------



## longstride

Brilliant! 4 - unreal!


----------



## yet

Older and younger brother...









Regards,
Grady


----------



## CMSgt Bo

yet said:


> Oh man, that lefty ZTZ... That's my grail. If you EVER consider selling it (which judging by your collection you won't), please give a thought to letting me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Grady


To the back of the line with you!

It's good to see you over here Bob. I got my start on your site back in 2001. Here's my issued piece with a factory installed Chronometer movement...


----------



## andy_s

Bloody fantastic Bob, there's a long(er) queue for that ZTZ.... (right & left....that's just greedy!)


----------



## CMSgt Bo

andy_s said:


> Bloody fantastic Bob, there's a long(er) queue for that ZTZ.... (right & left....that's just greedy!)


Pot, meet Kettle. ;-)


----------



## TapAptPat

Why did ever subscribe to this thread.... Got to be happy with what I have..Congrats to all the owners.

Well its because they are simply awesome. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## lostboys

andy_s said:


> Bloody fantastic Bob, there's a long(er) queue for that ZTZ.... (right & left....that's just greedy!)


Hi Andy, I realized your ZUZs are different....i'm guessing, top one is the issued and the bottom right is the non issued?


----------



## andy_s

lostboys said:


> Hi Andy, I realized your ZUZs are different....i'm guessing, top one is the issued and the bottom right is the non issued?


L to R - Le, ZUZ and Ar, unfortunately not two ZUZ!


----------



## lostboys

My bad, i thought the bottom right was a ZUz....


----------



## Paul T

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Does anyone know if Sinn plans to unveil an updated EZM 1 at Basel this year?


----------



## Taffnevy

Are the EZM 1.1 sold out of the 500 limited release?


----------



## yet

Taffnevy said:


> Are the EZM 1.1 sold out of the 500 limited release?


Theoretically I believe they are sold out but I saw two (new) that still haven't sold in stores last week in Tokyo.

Regards,
Grady


----------



## bazza.

My EZM1 LE on the not very often seen EZM1 rubber strap


----------



## Paul T

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*

Heads up: I just got a notification from Watchbuys. Sinn has resumed production on the EZM 1.1!

Sinn EZM 1.1 Limited Edition


----------



## stockae92

*Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*



Paul T said:


> Heads up: I just got a notification from Watchbuys. Sinn has resumed production on the EZM 1.1!
> 
> Sinn EZM 1.1 Limited Edition


So this is from the 500 limited edition? Or we are now seeing them as regular production?


----------



## Paul T

When I wrote “resumed production” I was making an assumption. I don’t know if it’s another “limited run” or not. 

I am a little surprised they didn’t differentiate the model, but stoked to see it go back into production. This is their flagship, and I don’t know why they’d discontinue them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## michael_m

Still says limited to 500 on the page...maybe all didn’t sell and this is the remainder


----------



## lostboys

This 3 1.1s have been sitting in my local AD since last July when i sent in my EZM1 for service...


----------



## longstride

One of the outstanding elements about the initial 3 EZM watch designs that Sinn produced is not only the use of the classic Sinn Tool watch case but the addition of the utter adherence to the Bauhaus design ethic of...

*'Form Follows Function'*











I feel that the EZM1 absolutely captures that design aesthetic and after much head scratching I feel that this quote from Leonado Da Vinci also (although talking about nature) captures the spirit of design embodied in the EZM series...

_*"Human subtlety will never devise an invention more beautiful, more simple or more direct than does nature because in her inventions nothing is lacking, and nothing is superfluous"*_

...to me the EZM1 comes pretty close to natures perfection.


----------



## ruismesquita

It will be my next watch


----------



## duc

Upon noticing the post above (LE available from Paul T), I jumped on one. I know some of you EZM1 owners have both the 1 and 1.1. Will one of you please post the 1 next to a 1.1 in the same photo to help a cousin with only the 1.1 out? 

Credentials:


----------



## ParkinNJ

Sinn EZM 1.1 back in the collection fresh from Watchbuys, #39X. Interestingly, the EZM 1.1 that I purchased back in 2017 was #372 so I presume the recent Watchbuys allocation was probably not from the last production run. I would love to keep it on the fitted rubber strap but its just too beefy for my wrist. After trying several options (DiModell flieger, Marathon, and the OEM Sinn), I opted for Uncle Seiko's classic GL831. It's thin profile and flexibility makes it very comfortable and reasonably light on the wrist.


----------



## duc

I discussed the latest "batch" that popped up on WBs with one of the reps. He said they received a few from other geographic areas where they were originally allocated but didn't sell. Since the North American market was so interested in them, they were reassigned to WB (where they quickly sold out).


----------



## ParkinNJ

That makes sense considering Lostboys pic above shows three EZM 1.1s in the display case. Regardless, glad to have another opportunity with this Sinn! :-!



duc said:


> I discussed the latest "batch" that popped up on WBs with one of the reps. He said they received a few from other geographic areas where they were originally allocated but didn't sell. Since the North American market was so interested in them, they were reassigned to WB (where they quickly sold out).


----------



## jsohal

This watch has ruined me. Got the ezm1 and liked it so much I bough the 1.1 so I wouldn’t have to worry about taking it in the pool or bathing my baby. It’s basically taken over my wrist! Such a great piece.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

jsohal said:


> This watch has ruined me. Got the ezm1 and liked it so much I bough the 1.1 so I wouldn't have to worry about taking it in the pool or bathing my baby. It's basically taken over my wrist! Such a great piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could we trouble you for some side by side snaps of both of them? Please?


----------



## jsohal

duc said:


> Could we trouble you for some side by side snaps of both of them? Please?


Sure. Will try to post some pictures this weekend.


----------



## harry_flashman

I haven’t seen an EZM1 for sale in a long time.


----------



## jsohal

duc said:


> Could we trouble you for some side by side snaps of both of them? Please?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

jsohal said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! If I could figure out how to make a drool emoji, I would.

How does the EMZ1.1 work with the Erica's? Before seeing yours, I would have thought the watch head would be too heavy for an Erica's.


----------



## jsohal

Doesn’t move much on Erika’s strap even with the weight. That’s the nice thing about Erika’s strap, you can tighten it to support the heavier watch and given the elasticity of the strap it’s still comfortable. And given how the sizing mechanism works, it’s easy to adjust throughout the day as your wrist size fluctuates depending on the heat and how much I eat. It’s also less bulky than a nato so the head doesn’t wobble.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal

Anyone have an ezm 1.1 and am ezm 10 that can post some comparison shots next to each other?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw

just back from the Motherland... service and new screw-down crown... so happy to get it back... EZM1 forever |>


----------



## pvdjr

Hey there EZM fans.

I just joined the club and wanted to say hi. Ive been hunting for an EZM 1 for a while now and am very happy with my new toy.


----------



## jsohal

pvdjr said:


> Hey there EZM fans.
> 
> I just joined the club and wanted to say hi. Ive been hunting for an EZM 1 for a while now and am very happy with my new toy.
> 
> View attachment 14405639


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## longstride

Winter is coming...









...beware the White Walkers.


----------



## jsohal

Been wearing mine non-stop for the past 2 months, but unfortunately going to have to send my 1.1 in for service. I use the chrono function quite regularly since I have a 7 month old and a 2 year old, but this weekend the chrono stopped working and won’t reset to zero... hopefully it doesn’t take 6 months to get serviced!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvdjr

Back from service.


----------



## Cyril

I'm really enjoying mine. Unlike many others, the more I wear it, the more I like it.


----------



## longstride

Cyril said:


> I'm really enjoying mine. Unlike many others, the more I wear it, the more I like it.


Love the Bund strap - a Sinn original?


----------



## Cyril

longstride said:


> Love the Bund strap - a Sinn original?


Thanks. No, not a Sinn strap - just a German Bund strap. I wish Sinn would have some made for them. I think it works well for the watch.


----------



## Lou P

Here's mine! Recently been enjoying it on a 2 piece nylon.


----------



## Ar.Parask

Best watch ever....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

Nice back ;-). Very rare 3H in Chronometer-Version.


----------



## grechuta

Love all EZM1's, here are my 3H and LE.


----------



## longstride

Happy Holidays and a Happy and Prosperous New Year to you all...


----------



## UOhrli

A happy new year, no matter what watch you wear!


----------



## UOhrli

Fellow Sinners,

two of my EZM-1 have problems with the bezel. It stucks from time to time and finally wont move any more. That happens all few years. 
Sinn can fix it easily, but I do not like to spend more money on that.....
I hearded that this is an EZM-1 problem. Does anyone know a solution? Of course Bezel (and watch) are clean.... 

Thanks, UOhrli

Thanks,


----------



## Croatan128




----------



## StingF18

This may be the long place to ask this question, but I hope not. If it is, kindly direct me to the proper thread.

So... EZM1 or EZM1.1? I have been on a search for a bit now. 

It seams that the EZM1 has a great following, but a used one is also about $1000-$2000 more than a 1.1 right now, and the 1.1 is not inexpensive. Additionally some can still be purchased around their original retail price and still under warranty. 

Technically speaking, most arguments I have seen indicate that the 1.1 is the better watch. I would love to here your point of view on this forum based on current pricing.

Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## duc

I only have the 1.1 so my input should be balanced against that.

The 1.1 is a larger watch, (diameter). The ratio of diameter increase to thickness results in a better proportion of diameter to thickness on the 1.1.

The 1 is Ti and 1.1 is Tegimented steel (heavier). The movement of the 1.1 (modified 7750) seems to be a better movement from what I've researched (less plastic), but the popularity of the original Lemania 5100 is high.

I'm sure you've seen this, but just in case: https://deployant.com/1-1-comparing-sinn-ezm-1-ezm-1-1/

I couldn't bring myself to pay the asking prices of an EZM1, given it is so close to the price of a new EZM1.1. So that's how I made my mind up. I'm very happy with the 1.1.

There is currently a wonderfully priced 1.1, from a trusted person, available in the sales forum. Good luck.


----------



## StingF18

Sounds like your thinking is the same as mine. 

Yes, I did see the article and a few others. Good information. Its amazing that the EZM1 retail was half the price of the EZM1.1 retail and now they are selling $1000 to $2000 more. Especially considering the production numbers. The 1.1 is more rare and from what I have read, the better watch. This is the reason I am asking the question here. I'm hoping to see the other side. 

From my understanding, the only thing that stopped production for the EZM1 was that the 5100 movement was no longer produced. Initially I thought that the larger EZM1.1 case was due to a larger movement but I have seen 7750 movements in 40mm cases. So I am not sure why Sinn didn't keep it truer to the original's sizing.

Personally I prefer a 40mm case over a 43mm and have had 3 Titanium watches. I have to say I prefer the lighter medal as well. But I must consider the price and improvements made in the 1.1. I agree with your proportion comment. I haven't seen them but have watches that are 16mm thick or more and I couldn't see them in a 40mm case. They are all 42-44. 

Hoping to here some thoughts from an EZM1 owner or even better - someone who owns both watches.

Cheers


----------



## StingF18

Sounds like your thinking is the same as mine. 

Yes, I did see the article and a few others. Good information. Its amazing that the EZM1 retail was half the price of the EZM1.1 retail and now they are selling $1000 to $2000 more. Especially considering the production numbers. The 1.1 is more rare and from what I have read, the better watch. This is the reason I am asking the question here. I'm hoping to see the other side. 

From my understanding, the only thing that stopped production for the EZM1 was that the 5100 movement was no longer produced. Initially I thought that the larger EZM1.1 case was due to a larger movement but I have seen 7750 movements in 40mm cases. So I am not sure why Sinn didn't keep it truer to the original's sizing.

Personally I prefer a 40mm case over a 43mm and have had 3 Titanium watches. I have to say I prefer the lighter medal as well. But I must consider the price and improvements made in the 1.1. I agree with your proportion comment. I haven't seen them but have watches that are 16mm thick or more and I couldn't see them in a 40mm case. They are all 42-44. 

Hoping to here some thoughts from an EZM1 owner or even better - someone who owns both watches.

Cheers


----------



## duc

A kind WIS posted a side by side photo of the two on page 19, in case you haven't seen it.


----------



## StingF18

I did see that. Thank you. Do you notice the weight of your 1.1 compared to other watches you own? I would love to get someone's opinion who has worn them both. I am sure the conversation about this is on the site somewhere. I simply lack the browsing skills (apparently) to find it.


----------



## Waser

StingF18 said:


> Sounds like your thinking is the same as mine.
> 
> Yes, I did see the article and a few others. Good information. Its amazing that the EZM1 retail was half the price of the EZM1.1 retail and now they are selling $1000 to $2000 more. Especially considering the production numbers. The 1.1 is more rare and from what I have read, the better watch. This is the reason I am asking the question here. I'm hoping to see the other side.
> 
> From my understanding, the only thing that stopped production for the EZM1 was that the 5100 movement was no longer produced. Initially I thought that the larger EZM1.1 case was due to a larger movement but I have seen 7750 movements in 40mm cases. So I am not sure why Sinn didn't keep it truer to the original's sizing.
> 
> Personally I prefer a 40mm case over a 43mm and have had 3 Titanium watches. I have to say I prefer the lighter medal as well. But I must consider the price and improvements made in the 1.1. I agree with your proportion comment. I haven't seen them but have watches that are 16mm thick or more and I couldn't see them in a 40mm case. They are all 42-44.
> 
> Hoping to here some thoughts from an EZM1 owner or even better - someone who owns both watches.
> 
> Cheers


I've owned both, an EZM 1 LE that I stupidly sold a few years ago and an EZM 1.1 I bought for a good price off Chrono24, I sold it after 6 months.

Here's my thoughts and purely just my opinion. Wrist size is the big factor. I have small wrists and 40mm is a sweet spot. I tried the EZM 1.1 out of interest more than anything and it left me a bit cold as it felt way too big for my wrists. I may have felt differently if I could comfortably wear the larger size. The 1.1 also is a very heavy slab of metal. It flops around on the wrist unless you have the perfect strap sized to keep it snug. With the bracelet it's just way too heavy IMO.

The beauty of the EZM 1 is all about the form and function. Perfect size, very light and rugged movement. I expect the prices to keep climbing in the long run as good ones will get harder to find and I hardly see any for sale now. I've been looking for one for a while and just pulled the trigger on a 3H model.

Think about what you like. If you like wrist presence and like a weighty watch, or have large wrists and are comfortable wearing big watches the 1.1 is an option. Otherwise try and find an original. There's a reason why they command a premium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Well I think Sinn's thinking behind the size, weight, materials used in the 1.1 was to differentiate between the original 1 and the 1.1.









Sinn's intention was not to re-release the EZM1 but to fill a place in the market as aficionados had been asking for a larger Verizon of the 1.

So...

• larger size 43 vs 40
• tegimented steel as opposed to Ti.
• modified Valjoux as opposed to the 5100

(A consideration with the Lemania 5100 as found in the EZM1 is that it was chosen by NATO because it was the only mechanical movement that could withstand the abuse of high G maneuvers, so the movement was specified for use in the Tutima 'Bund' as issued to NATO pilots throughout the 80's and 90's - thus Sinn chose the movement for use in the EZM1)

A watch that is closer in size to the original, is the EZM13 (using the 7750).

The original EZM1 was the very essence of the Mission timer aesthetic and was intended as an actual real operators watch, the 1.1 is a larger sized homage to the original.

I think Sinn did the right thing in releasing the 1.1 as it is. Replicating the original would water down the heritage of the original - there is only one watch that is the original mission timer and that is the EZM1.

So the 1.1 is a factory produced salute to their own recent history - well done Sinn.


----------



## StingF18

Waser said:


> I've owned both, an EZM 1 LE that I stupidly sold a few years ago and an EZM 1.1 I bought for a good price off Chrono24, I sold it after 6 months.
> 
> Here's my thoughts and purely just my opinion. Wrist size is the big factor. I have small wrists and 40mm is a sweet spot. I tried the EZM 1.1 out of interest more than anything and it left me a bit cold as it felt way too big for my wrists. I may have felt differently if I could comfortably wear the larger size. The 1.1 also is a very heavy slab of metal. It flops around on the wrist unless you have the perfect strap sized to keep it snug. With the bracelet it's just way too heavy IMO.
> 
> The beauty of the EZM 1 is all about the form and function. Perfect size, very light and rugged movement. I expect the prices to keep climbing in the long run as good ones will get harder to find and I hardly see any for sale now. I've been looking for one for a while and just pulled the trigger on a 3H model.
> 
> Think about what you like. If you like wrist presence and like a weighty watch, or have large wrists and are comfortable wearing big watches the 1.1 is an option. Otherwise try and find an original. There's a reason why they command a premium.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for the info. Weight and case size have been my main concern. 40 is my sweet spot, but I can where a 44 pretty well. What is your wrist size, if I may ask.


----------



## StingF18

Waser said:


> I've owned both, an EZM 1 LE that I stupidly sold a few years ago and an EZM 1.1 I bought for a good price off Chrono24, I sold it after 6 months.
> 
> Here's my thoughts and purely just my opinion. Wrist size is the big factor. I have small wrists and 40mm is a sweet spot. I tried the EZM 1.1 out of interest more than anything and it left me a bit cold as it felt way too big for my wrists. I may have felt differently if I could comfortably wear the larger size. The 1.1 also is a very heavy slab of metal. It flops around on the wrist unless you have the perfect strap sized to keep it snug. With the bracelet it's just way too heavy IMO.
> 
> The beauty of the EZM 1 is all about the form and function. Perfect size, very light and rugged movement. I expect the prices to keep climbing in the long run as good ones will get harder to find and I hardly see any for sale now. I've been looking for one for a while and just pulled the trigger on a 3H model.
> 
> Think about what you like. If you like wrist presence and like a weighty watch, or have large wrists and are comfortable wearing big watches the 1.1 is an option. Otherwise try and find an original. There's a reason why they command a premium.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for the info. Weight and case size have been my main concern. 40 is my sweet spot, but I can where a 44 well. What is your wrist size, if I may ask.


----------



## StingF18

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## StingF18

Good Information. Thank you.



longstride said:


> Well I think Sinn's thinking behind the size, weight, materials used in the 1.1 was to differentiate between the original 1 and the 1.1.
> 
> View attachment 15007817
> 
> 
> Sinn's intention was not to re-release the EZM1 but to fill a place in the market as aficionados had been asking for a larger Verizon of the 1.
> 
> So...
> 
> • larger size 43 vs 40
> • tegimented steel as opposed to Ti.
> • modified Valjoux as opposed to the 5100
> 
> (A consideration with the Lemania 5100 as found in the EZM1 is that it was chosen by NATO because it was the only mechanical movement that could withstand the abuse of high G maneuvers, so the movement was specified for use in the Tutima 'Bund' as issued to NATO pilots throughout the 80's and 90's - thus Sinn chose the movement for use in the EZM1)
> 
> A watch that is closer in size to the original, is the EZM13 (using the 7750).
> 
> The original EZM1 was the very essence of the Mission timer aesthetic and was intended as an actual real operators watch, the 1.1 is a larger sized homage to the original.
> 
> I think Sinn did the right thing in releasing the 1.1 as it is. Replicating the original would water down the heritage of the original - there is only one watch that is the original mission timer and that is the EZM1.
> 
> So the 1.1 is a factory produced salute to their own recent history - well done Sinn.
> 
> View attachment 15004771
> 
> 
> View attachment 15007829


----------



## Waser

StingF18 said:


> Thank you so much for the info. Weight and case size have been my main concern. 40 is my sweet spot, but I can where a 44 well. What is your wrist size, if I may ask.


I have a 6.75 inch wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Waser said:


> I have a 6.75 inch wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You probably will want an EZM1 or an EZM13, with a 6.75 wrist.

The Ti case means is wears really well.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Crap, I have such mixed emotions about the ezm1. Do or don’t I like the looks? It is the red, mainly. And it is so “dark”.
Crap again, I DO like it.
A lot.
And now I want one.
But can’t afford one.
Probably it is better for me not liking the ezm1 ;-)


----------



## gr8sw

I've owned both, and will say they are completely different watches... I loved the EZM1 from the minute I saw one 20 years ago, and ended up selling 1.1 (technically the better of the two) as the size and weight became an issue (7" wrist)

happy to say, the EZM1 will never leave my side! :-!


----------



## longstride

Hahaha - the urge to scratch the itch, save up you won't be disappointed.



Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Crap, I have such mixed emotions about the ezm1. Do or don't I like the looks? It is the red, mainly. And it is so "dark".
> Crap again, I DO like it.
> A lot.
> And now I want one.
> But can't afford one.
> Probably it is better for me not liking the ezm1 ;-)


----------



## consum3r

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Crap, I have such mixed emotions about the ezm1. Do or don't I like the looks? It is the red, mainly. And it is so "dark".
> Crap again, I DO like it.
> A lot.
> And now I want one.
> But can't afford one.
> Probably it is better for me not liking the ezm1 ;-)


Give In to the dark side.


----------



## StingF18

consum3r said:


> Give In to the dark side.


Now you are truly a fan of the watch! What do you think of the EZM 1 compared to the EZM 1.1?


----------



## StingF18

consum3r said:


> Give In to the dark side.


Now you are truly a fan of the watch! What do you think of the EZM 1.1 compared to the EZM 1?


----------



## consum3r

StingF18 said:


> Now you are truly a fan of the watch! What do you think of the EZM 1.1 compared to the EZM 1?


I guess I'm a bit more partial to the "vintage feel" of the EZM1. I find it aesthetically pleasing and I'm a fan of the Lemania 5100 movement. That being said, I do like the 1.1. It's a solid, good looking watch and the extra weight and size are a welcome change. The price is _almost_ justified by the SZ10 movement. If I ever find a really good deal I'll probably find a place for one in my "collection". I would also have to get rid of some watches as I have been given a "one-in-one-out" policy (read: ultimatum) by the boss. Then again, they look so similar she might not notice ;-).


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

consum3r said:


> Give In to the dark side.



I bought a poor man's EZM1: the EZM2


----------



## longstride

Love an EZM2.....good watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

gr8sw said:


> View attachment 15334801


Nice!


----------



## sweets

I have had my EZM1 for many years now, but have only just noticed this thread

Here it is










Mine is one of the last of the original EZM1s, serial just over 3000
Great watch
Dave


----------



## utc66

I've been monitoring this thread for many years. and have been fascinated with the EZM since the day the special editions were launched back in what...2006 or so...couldn't afford it then, finally got one 4 years ago. I think the EZM looks best on a strap, especially the original rubber but those are no longer available. I recently got this GasGasBones strap and it works really well, very comfortable. The watch really could be a one and done watch: legible, massive all-night lume, convenient chrono easy to read even when driving at night! A 300m waterproof chrono - what more do you need. This one competes for time with my 1999 SeaDweller, however.


----------



## andy_s

GGB for me too.


----------



## sweets

In case you guys are interested, I have just had an article I wrote on the EZM1 published on the Watchgecko Magazine.
A bit of a review, a look at the model history, desgin influences and so forth.
It is HERE if you want to have a read
All the best
Dave


----------



## Waser

sweets said:


> In case you guys are interested, I have just had an article I wrote on the EZM1 published on the Watchgecko Magazine.
> A bit of a review, a look at the model history, desgin influences and so forth.
> It is HERE if you want to have a read
> All the best
> Dave


Thank you. I really enjoyed reading that. Great summary of my favourite watch.

Oh and here's a pic of mine with it's brothers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweets

Waser said:


> Thank you. I really enjoyed reading that. Great summary of my favourite watch.
> 
> Oh and here's a pic of mine with it's brothers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, very kind


----------



## longstride

Nicely done Sweets - your write up was a good read thanks for the effort!










on a GGB with custom engraved and blasted hardware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

longstride said:


> Hahaha - the urge to scratch the itch, save up you won't be disappointed.


Crap again once more...!
I bought one!
A 3H version even...


This EZM1 (still underway) unfortunately does not have a titan bracelet but does have a standard rubber strap with Sinn buckle. 
Let's see how that turns out....

Shipping may take ages so pictures not until much later.....


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

consum3r said:


> Give In to the dark side.


I did.....


Poor photo from the seller:









Any one knows if that strap on the left was a original strap option for the EZM1?


----------



## longstride

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> I did.....
> 
> 
> Poor photo from the seller:
> View attachment 15382800
> 
> 
> Any one knows if that strap on the left was a original strap option for the EZM1?


I think it's Similar but the real Sinn EZM1 strap's were Sharkskin and made by DiModell...here's one pictured below...



















....BTW DiModell will still build this strap for you although its a custom order.

Here's mine from DiModell...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waser

longstride said:


> I think it's Similar but the real Sinn EZM1 strap's were Sharkskin and made by DiModell...here's one pictured below...
> 
> View attachment 15383113
> 
> 
> View attachment 15383114
> 
> 
> ....BTW DiModell will still build this strap for you although its a custom order.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone have a contact at DiModell who can help with the custom order of this strap? I tried their web form but not getting a response.


----------



## longstride

Waser said:


> Anyone have a contact at DiModell who can help with the custom order of this strap? I tried their web form but not getting a response.


PM me I had them build one for me I'll put you in contact with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waser

longstride said:


> PM me I had them build one for me I'll put you in contact with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utc66

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> View attachment 15382800
> 
> 
> Any one knows if that strap on the left was a original strap option for the EZM1?
> 
> *My EZM came with this strap (second owner), however the strap was worn out when I bought the watch so no longer wearable. It does say SINN on the back.
> 
> I too would like to get one of those SharkSkin DiModelli Straps if anyone has the contact info please.
> 
> Also, I found this ChronoSwiss strap on e*ay that looks exactly like a DiModelli strap that came with EZM1, but it is green. It might look good on an EZM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chronoswiss Green Shark 20x18mm Strap. Genuine | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Chronoswiss Green Shark 20x18mm Strap. Genuine at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chpprguy

Erika's for me
Even more comfy than the bracelet I think










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakec

So, how difficult is it to source an EZM 1 ? Reading through all these posts and looking at all the pics has me wanting one.


----------



## Waser

jakec said:


> So, how difficult is it to source an EZM 1 ? Reading through all these posts and looking at all the pics has me wanting one.


I found it really difficult personally. Prices are rising too and people who own them appear less inclined to sell them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utc66

sweets said:


> In case you guys are interested, I have just had an article I wrote on the EZM1 published on the Watchgecko Magazine.
> A bit of a review, a look at the model history, desgin influences and so forth.
> It is HERE if you want to have a read
> All the best
> Dave


Dave, really well written article! I thought I knew everything about the EZM1. This article is everything about our beloved watch. Looking forward to your next article!


----------



## JoshuaMelara

CMSgt Bo said:


> *Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*
> 
> Here's one of mine that will be going back to the Mothership next week.
> 
> View attachment 3423306


This model is insane. Would love to find one in the future


----------



## JoshuaMelara

consum3r said:


> *Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*
> 
> Not at all. It's a Morellato.
> It might seem like sacrilege to put Italian rubber on a German timepiece, but it's quite a nice and comfortable strap.
> View attachment 4200450
> 
> 
> I got it mainly as a cheap(ish) beater so as not to put wear-n-tear on the Sharkskin strap, and the bracelet doesn't have SEL so it can be a bit "squeaky".
> View attachment 4201954


I love the ZUZ models. They're harder-hitting for some reason. Great set you got here


----------



## JoshuaMelara

CMSgt Bo said:


> *Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*
> 
> Here's my idea of Sinn EZM1 Nirvana, courtesy of MWR:


***** christ! So dreamy


----------



## JoshuaMelara

consum3r said:


> *Re: Is there an 'official' EZM1 Thread.....? Anyone?*
> 
> Well, Ive officially gone over the deep end and added a 3H to my set.
> Here it is with his brothers!
> 
> View attachment 8040834
> View attachment 8040866
> View attachment 8040882


You lucky, lucky man


----------



## sweets

utc66 said:


> Dave, really well written article! I thought I knew everything about the EZM1. This article is everything about our beloved watch. Looking forward to your next article!


Thanks very much, very kind of you.
I do a few for them, I have just submitted another for publication, about the Mido Ocean Star GMT though, not a Sinn. Great watch though
Dave


----------



## utc66

This Diagram posted by a WUS member in another thread of an EZM pusher. I thought this thread would be an appropriate place to add it to.

If there is any question how the pushers are made to be waterproof, hopefully this diagram will illustrate that.

German translation:
langzeitschmierung - long-term lubrication
sicherungsscheibe - lock washer
drückerstift - trigger pin
gehäuseintegrierte drückerführung - push-piece lever guidance
ringnut - Circumferential slot
abstützung drückerschutz - support depressing reagent
dichtungen [*Viton**] seriell angeordnet - seals serially arranged
rückstellfeder - return spring

**Viton* is a brand of FKM, a synthetic rubber and fluoropolymer elastomer commonly used in seals


----------



## enkidu

LE EZM1 #193 on rubber reporting to thread. It's been a while. It's good to be back!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

It arrived!
Teaser photo of my NA Sinn EZM1:


----------



## longstride

Looking forward to the shots...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Worth the wait: the Sinn 503 EZM1 3H


----------



## andy_s

Ah - so someone here got it - I found at the last minute my Japanese bid proxy wouldn't go to the buy it now amount, so lost out - good to see it in appreciative hands!



Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Worth the wait: the Sinn 503 EZM1 3H
> View attachment 15461112
> 
> 
> View attachment 15461113


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

The EZM1 on the wrist with a MN strap:


----------



## longstride

Did you order a Di Modell Sharkskin to go with your EZM1?
I think your set was a Japan only release right?



Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Worth the wait: the Sinn 503 EZM1 3H
> View attachment 15461112
> 
> 
> View attachment 15461113


----------



## cagliaris

Good sources for rubber straps for the EZM1?


----------



## longstride

Sinn have a branded 20mm strap with Sinn buckle which is really good......










...there is a fitted curved end strap with Sinn deployant clasp also excellent.....the original Sinn Limited Edition EZM1 rubber straps were available right here from...

*CMSgt Bo
WatchUSeek Administrator*

...as I said they were LE's and were fitted with Ti deployant clasps - but I bought the last one back in early 2011, so they are no longer available.



















(not my photo's - both lifted from Web)


----------



## Waser

longstride said:


> Sinn have a branded 20mm strap with Sinn buckle which is really good......there is a fitted curved end strap with Sinn deployant clasp also excellent.....the original Sinn Limited Edition EZM1 rubber straps were available right here from...
> *CMSgt Bo
> WatchUSeek Administrator*
> ...but I bought the last one back in mid 2012, so they are no longer available.


The ones from Sinn now only have 'Sinn' branding. As above the 'EZM1' branded ones are no more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Waser said:


> The ones from Sinn now only have 'Sinn' branding. As above the 'EZM1' branded ones are no more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waser - did you end up ordering a Shark skin strap from Di Modell?


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

longstride said:


> Did you order a Di Modell Sharkskin to go with your EZM1?
> I think your set was a Japan only release right?


No, I keep my eye out for a titanium bracelet.
The 3H I got originated from Japan from May 2000, that is what the warranty card says.
Not sure if this 3H was specifically for Japan market.
The Sinn strap that came in the box with it unfortunately has a steel buckle instead of titanium. Also this strap was so long and very stiff, not very comfy.
That's why I put the MN on.
The MN looks nice but adds almost another mm to the already thick EZM1...


----------



## Waser

longstride said:


> Waser - did you end up ordering a Shark skin strap from Di Modell?


I have the invoice ready to pay from them and order but I'm thinking of ordering a high quality Sailcloth instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cagliaris

Can't decide between these two straps...


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

cagliaris said:


> Can't decide between these two straps...
> 
> View attachment 15477463
> 
> 
> View attachment 15477464


Third option:








The EZM1 on a MN in green.
I must say adding another mm to the already thick watch (with 16mm) is still something I have to get used too...
But for sure it looks good


----------



## cagliaris

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Third option:
> The EZM1 on a MN in green.
> I must say adding another mm to the already thick watch (with 16mm) is still something I have to get used too...
> But for sure it looks good


Here's my 3rd option (gray MN w/ while stripe). Similar to yours haha. I'm loving it so far, but I'm still partial to the black with red stripe.


----------



## longstride

Waser said:


> I have the invoice ready to pay from them and order but I'm thinking of ordering a high quality Sailcloth instead.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you go for the Sailcloth? If so which one?


----------



## Waser

longstride said:


> Did you go for the Sailcloth? If so which one?


I was looking at the Artem Sailcloth strap: Artem Straps | Home of the Sailcloth Watch Strap

But I've decided to hold off for a bit.

I currently have my EZM1 on a cheap Sailcloth strap and the look works for me for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waser

Here's a pic:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Nice one, those Hadley Roma's are a good option, it looks like all you need is a Sinn buckle to complete the package!










(my EZM3 on a Grey H-R cordura)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

cagliaris said:


> Can't decide between these two straps...
> 
> View attachment 15477463
> 
> 
> View attachment 15477464


They both work - the black and red is more EuroTactical and the other is more of a straight up Military look- both are appropriate, just different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cagliaris

longstride said:


> They both work - the black and red is more EuroTactical and the other is more of a straight up Military look- both are appropriate, just different.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the term "EuroTactical" 

Thanks for your opinion! I'll probably move it back to the black & red, but right now I'm too lazy to move it from the gray & white MN that it's on now...


----------



## Ar.Parask

Just because....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbr2012

almost bought one five years ago & wish i had now - the watch screams german industrial style...almost a 70's edge to it.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

The patina on the 3H dial on my Sinn EZM1 works great for me, really like the yellowness and light black combo


----------



## cbr2012

Yep, you can really dress it up or down.


----------



## longstride

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> View attachment 15598775
> 
> 
> The patina on the 3H dial on my Sinn EZM1 works great for me, really like the yellowness and light black combo


Pretty!


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Sunny afternoon


----------



## andy_s

I can now join the 3H club, with this addition expected soon:










And posted elsewhere but just for interest, some of my others;


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

andy_s said:


> I can now join the 3H club, with this addition expected soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And posted elsewhere but just for interest, some of my others;


Holy cow! Impressive EZM1 collection! Is that bottom one a ZTZ?
But gee, that SAAF is maybe even the best of the bunch....
Cool 5100 collection you've got


----------



## andy_s

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Holy cow! Impressive EZM1 collection! Is that bottom one a ZTZ?
> But gee, that SAAF is maybe even the best of the bunch....
> Cool 5100 collection you've got


I've quite a few 5100's, [I include the 5012] - my top 3:










No ZTZ - not yet...! [The Tutima in the post above is a ZUZ issue, the replacement for the EZM1].


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

andy_s said:


> I've quite a few 5100's, [I include the 5012] - my top 3:
> 
> View attachment 15729539
> 
> 
> No ZTZ - not yet...! [The Tutima in the post above is a ZUZ issue, the replacement for the EZM1].


Holy Crap, erh, Grail!
But from the three showed I like the SAAF the best, what a beauty!
I just learned about the existance of the Lemania 5012 saaf just a few weeks ago when I searched for 5100 watches like the EZM1. And now I found out that they are pretty much out of my league 😜 .
Ah well...
Thanks for sharing your collection here!


----------



## Sublimekickscan

I've had a good first month with this beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuffgeek

Nice shots- maybe sometime day for me- info regret not having any watch with a 5100


----------



## utc66

There's a ZUZ on ebay, it's strange it seems priced too low and no one has picked it up after quite a bit of time there, wonder what gives?


----------



## andy_s

utc66 said:


> There's a ZUZ on ebay, it's strange it seems priced too low and no one has picked it up after quite a bit of time there, wonder what gives?


I'm not sure; a few things struck me though - the serial is in the 1800s, which seems very high [but as discussed before - we can't be 100% - did Sinn do the Japanese version in batches rather than one lot...?], if you look closely at the 'logbook' picture there appears to be a strange 'artifact' around the serial number - it looks 'stuck on', [perhaps it was from origin] but the serial is repeated on the box side and that looks OK and indeed there is even a close up of it.

Be interesting to see what others think - I can't draw any conclusion. It's close-ish enough to the price of a normal one anyway, although there is also an LE on at the moment in the same ball park that would probably tempt you away...


----------



## utc66

actually this ZUZ is only 23 miles from my house - tempting


----------



## Sublimekickscan

That ZUZ does look too good to be true. Especially since every other day there are fraudulent EZM 1 posts I have to report to eBay. You know the scam I'm talking about- a couple slides into the photos is an offer to buy outside of eBay, always in the same conspicuous blue comic sans font.

If you look at the recently sold examples there's an AR dial that went for $3,000 on 1/16/21. Also seems too good to be true! Luckily I have this to stave off any jealous feelings:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utc66

Sublimekickscan said:


> Especially since every other day there are fraudulent EZM 1 posts I have to report to eBay. You know the scam I'm talking about- a couple slides into the photos is an offer to buy outside of eBay, always in the same conspicuous blue comic sans font.


Wow, yes every weekend these fraudulent posts start to show up - I started to report them because they are annoying - Sinn, Rolex, Panerai, Rohloff, etc. all the cool stuff gets hit with these fake ads.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

utc66 said:


> actually this ZUZ is only 23 miles from my house - tempting


It seems to be sold now.
I was in contact with the seller and to me it totally looked legit.
What was holding me back was that it did not have a titanium bracelet (although a EZM1 rubber strap) and that it is luminova.
Indeed, the specific ZUZ has a very high serial number but it could well be just a very late edition.
The seller explained to me that the dial has been replaced with a luminova dial due to peeling of some black material on the original dial. The dial was replaced in 2017 by Sinn. Also the seller had the invoice present with the works performed by Sinn back than. That invoice did not look fake to me. I did not contact Sinn myself about it btw.
I believe the first series ZUZ are tritium. This specific high serial number ZUZ maybe was luminova from the start.
Now rethinking, it was still a nice deal....


----------



## andy_s

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> It seems to be sold now.
> I was in contact with the seller and to me it totally looked legit.
> What was holding me back was that it did not have a titanium bracelet (although a EZM1 rubber strap) and that it is luminova.
> Indeed, the specific ZUZ has a very high serial number but it could well be just a very late edition.
> The seller explained to me that the dial has been replaced with a luminova dial due to peeling of some black material on the original dial. The dial was replaced in 2017 by Sinn. Also the seller had the invoice present with the works performed by Sinn back than. That invoice did not look fake to me. I did not contact Sinn myself about it btw.
> I believe the first series ZUZ are tritium. This specific high serial number ZUZ maybe was luminova from the start.
> Now rethinking, it was still a nice deal....


Interestingly there was one on Buyee [JAP] a few days ago. It also had the same artifact I saw on this ones 'log book' [it looks as if a ZUZ sticker was used, so seems a legit way of doing it]. It looks like it has had a replacement SL dial [as it's not old T...I think] but has a low serial number more consistent with the usual ones [503.0273]. I know CmnSgtBo [?} has a high numbered one also, but can't remember the circumstances. It sort of makes me think that either there was a later batch, or case back numerals can sometimes be a bit wild. I don't think either are 'faked' particularly, but was just curious as to the high serial number.

Some pics for reference:



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/546185494


----------



## andy_s

LE & 3H


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Warming up to the OEM leather


----------



## gr8sw

503.0567


----------



## CMSgt Bo

andy_s said:


> I know CmnSgtBo [?} has a high numbered one also, but can't remember the circumstances.


Mine represents one of the 22 issued pieces used by the ZUZ. It was sent to Sinn for a service in 2003 (if I remember the story told to me by Sinn's Service Manager correctly) which was lost on its way back to the owner. Sinn created my watch to replace the missing EZM1 and upgraded the movement to a Lemania 5100 COSC certified Chronometer. Note the Chronometer certificate number engraved on the case back.


----------



## danoo

God this is gorgeous. Im so jealous. Curious- Do you know if the band on this is 1 for 1 with any other models? or do you need to buy the specific ezm1 metal band?


gr8sw said:


> 503.0567
> 
> View attachment 15851113
> 
> 
> View attachment 15862942
> 
> 
> View attachment 15866575
> 
> 
> View attachment 15885505


----------



## cagliaris




----------



## Sublimekickscan

cagliaris said:


> View attachment 15905367


Is that the LE 250? The contrast looks so dope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_s

Sublimekickscan said:


> Is that the LE 250? The contrast looks so dope
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the Ar, the LE has a bigger bezel pip and outer AR on the crystal. It's a great pic though!


----------



## zen123

Out and about on my mtb. A quick pic









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## yipsir

My lovely Ezm1 say hi


----------



## stockae92

One dot one


----------



## Waser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatoG

Waser said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice OG EZM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw

🍻


----------



## Waser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jml375

Had a 3H. Sold it. Regretted it immensely. Picked up an Ar this week. Low 08xx serial on a period correct Di-modell shark skin strap with Sinn Ti buckle. Happy to be back in the fold.


----------



## Waser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatoG

New tropic strap for my 1.1…. I think it goes great with the LUME and I like the fact that it is not integrated like the OEM because I like how it accentuates the faceted lugs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatoG

DatoG said:


> New tropic strap for my 1.1…. I think it goes great with the LUME and I like the fact that it is not integrated like the OEM because I like how it accentuates the faceted lugs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops… pictures attached


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctzn

503.1111 checking in


----------



## sweets

I don't think I have posted this here, but my EZM1 is this one. One of the last Ar models, it's serial is just over 3000










I reviewd the EZM line HERE on the Watchgecko site.
All the best
Dave


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Noon shot of the EZM1 3H
On Diaboliq strap - like it ;-)










A ti bracelet would be nice - some day…


----------



## energyarts

it’s been awhile since I have been around. Good to be back.


----------



## DatoG

Anyone buying the new EZM 1.1… DLC version??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

DatoG said:


> Anyone buying the new EZM 1.1… DLC version??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At Sinn the EZM 1.1s (“s” is for Schwarz = black) is already sold out.…


----------



## DatoG

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> At Sinn the EZM 1.1s (“s” is for Schwarz = black) is already sold out.…


Yeah I know sold out… was just curious if anyone here was lucky to get one.

I am lucky to have one of the 1.1

Would have been cool to get the original Titanium ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchelobster

I was determined not to miss this one, so I put a deposit down within minutes of the announcement. Can't wait! I like the black finish even more than the plain bead-blasted finish, honestly.


----------



## DaveandStu

G'day Anthony,
I'm taking a punt that the 1.1s are allowed in the great thread you started mate?
Hope your going well
Dave


----------



## pinchelobster

Adding mine... My favorite iteration yet, and perfect for me.


----------



## DaveandStu

pinchelobster said:


> Adding mine... My favorite iteration yet, and perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 16669083


Well I for one..can't believe how legible this piece is.
Will be a struggle to put my EZM10 on for a while.
They look great on black mate...


----------



## longstride

An EZM1 can look good on anything - here mine is on a DiModel Shark skin which is the first strap that the EZM1 was issued on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

DaveandStu said:


> Well I for one..can't believe how legible this piece is.
> Will be a struggle to put my EZM10 on for a while.
> They look great on black mate...
> View attachment 16669503


Dave - I know we talked about the Rats of Tobruk - well another one has left us on June the 15th - I new Syd he was a character and a great family man….may he Rest In Peace.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Your a fortunate man Anthony to be a friend of such a humble man.
Who did so much for us all.
I read up after his 99th birthday and he saw his last service in the "Alice"
Thanks for letting me know, would of been some great cuppas shared I'd imagine when you caught up with him.

All the best mate.


----------



## JKSC03

2022 vs. 1997. Absolutely loving this 1.1S.


----------



## JKSC03

Anyone have a BAPE EZM 1? Or a ZUZ? Feelin nostalgic… let’s see them if you have one.


----------



## andy_s




----------



## JKSC03

andy_s said:


>


Awesome. Rarely see these anymore!


----------



## We All Sinn

JKSC03 said:


> 16742952[/ATTACH]
> 1161594"]
> Awesome. Rarely see these anymore!


Here is my EZM 1.1 on rubber


----------



## DaveandStu

The correct bracelet for the 1.1S..very comfortable..


----------



## pinchelobster

DaveandStu said:


> The correct bracelet for the 1.1S..very comfortable..
> View attachment 16757328
> View attachment 16757329
> View attachment 16757330


Looks great! Tell me more... here in the US we are waiting for Watchbuys to tell us the bracelet is available.


----------



## andy_s

Have to say that looks brilliant, it gives it its 'own look' if you know what I mean. Cracker!


----------



## DaveandStu

G'day mate,
Tha AD in Australia is located close to me.
I called him to get a look at strap options and was advised that he'd been flat out and meaning to call me.
Long story short, I said if they make a bracelet please order one for me, when I purchased the first in Australia I believe ( not that that matters..I was just glas to get allocated one👍)
It had arrived..22mm taper to 20mm.
One link removed and like all Sinn tegimented bracelets I've had experience with..just brilliant. 
Has that nice glide on wrist and really puts this piece up there for me.
Would definitely recommend you add one asap..
All the best


----------



## DaveandStu

andy_s said:


> Have to say that looks brilliant, it gives it its 'own look' if you know what I mean. Cracker!


Thank you mate 👍..given your many beautiful Sinn's you are spot on.
Dave


----------



## pinchelobster

DaveandStu said:


> G'day mate,
> Tha AD in Australia is located close to me.
> I called him to get a look at strap options and was advised that he'd been flat out and meaning to call me.
> Long story short, I said if they make a bracelet please order one for me, when I purchased the first in Australia I believe ( not that that matters..I was just glas to get allocated one👍)
> It had arrived..22mm taper to 20mm.
> One link removed and like all Sinn tegimented bracelets I've had experience with..just brilliant.
> Has that nice glide on wrist and really puts this piece up there for me.
> Would definitely recommend you add one asap..
> All the best


Many thanks... it looks fantastic on the bracelet. I'm sure it's as comfortable as their others. I'm trying to be patient but, well, it's not easy. Thanks for the feedback... Cheers 🍻


----------



## DaveandStu

pinchelobster said:


> Many thanks... it looks fantastic on the bracelet. I'm sure it's as comfortable as their others. I'm trying to be patient but, well, it's not easy. Thanks for the feedback... Cheers 🍻


Hope it arrives sooner!!
You will thoroughly enjoy it ..for sure👍👍


----------



## Chronoway

Received mine recently. Really like it but sadly the chrono seconds hand doesn’t zero


----------



## DaveandStu

Chronoway said:


> Received mine recently. Really like it but sadly the chrono seconds hand doesn’t zero
> View attachment 16794725


G'day mate,
You have probably already done this, however have you had your chronograph initiated when minute hand on 30 and let it run around for a half a dozen rotations?
Just in case it clears across all hands on watch?
Warranty of course and very disappointing if it does not zero on a firm action on pusher.
Just a thought...
All the best
Dave


----------



## Chronoway

DaveandStu said:


> G'day mate,
> You have probably already done this, however have you had your chronograph initiated when minute hand on 30 and let it run around for a half a dozen rotations?
> Just in case it clears across all hands on watch?
> Warranty of course and very disappointing if it does not zero on a firm action on pusher.
> Just a thought...
> All the best
> Dave


Not presumptuous at all, I didn’t know about that and appreciate the tip. My Spitfire and Overseas chronos have always “just worked” and never had to monkey with anything to get them to reset correctly. I tried this and it worked… once. It’s back to having the second hand largely settling around 1 min after the hour when reset. Ugh.


----------



## DaveandStu

Chronoway said:


> Not presumptuous at all, I didn’t know about that and appreciate the tip. My Spitfire and Overseas chronos have always “just worked” and never had to monkey with anything to get them to reset correctly. I tried this and it worked… once. It’s back to having the second hand largely settling around 1 min after the hour when reset. Ugh.


Gday mate,
Back to the Sinn mothership for yours..darn it!!
It happens but is always a real PIA.
AS you well know
Looking forward to a fast turnaround for this ..
Dave


----------



## Chronoway

Watchbuys said to keep an eye on it for six weeks and it may settle in to spec before sending in for warranty service… is this malarkey or sound horological advice?


----------



## DaveandStu

Chronoway said:


> Watchbuys said to keep an eye on it for six weeks and it may settle in to spec before sending in for warranty service… is this malarkey or sound horological advice?


Run all functions for 2 weeks maximum and have your complaint full acknowledged and documented I believe is correct.


----------



## jml375

Low serial Ar on MN strap.


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

My new comer today:


----------



## DaveandStu

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> My new comer today:
> View attachment 16877657


They are a top piece mate..👍👍


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

DaveandStu said:


> They are a top piece mate..👍👍


Yes, that's why my last piece (10th) of Sinn is reserved for this model.


----------



## DaveandStu

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Yes, that's why my last piece (10th) of Sinn is reserved for this model.


Would be great to see your 10 up in a group pic.

I never have had more than 3 at one time in Sinn.
I had 14 Zinex first gen many years ago and a lot were very similar.

So i reckon your 10 in Sinn must be very cool mate.
Dave


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

DaveandStu said:


> Would be great to see your 10 up in a group pic.
> 
> I never have had more than 3 at one time in Sinn.
> I had 14 Zinex first gen many years ago and a lot were very similar.
> 
> So i reckon your 10 in Sinn must be very cool mate.
> Dave


Sure. Let me find a time to group them together for photo. 
Cheers
Wah


----------



## DaveandStu

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Sure. Let me find a time to group them together for photo.
> Cheers
> Wah


Excellent Wah!!
All the best 
Dave


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

DaveandStu said:


> Would be great to see your 10 up in a group pic.
> 
> I never have had more than 3 at one time in Sinn.
> I had 14 Zinex first gen many years ago and a lot were very similar.
> 
> So i reckon your 10 in Sinn must be very cool mate.
> Dave


Today just received my new watch box and it's the time to get all my Sinn together.









Cheers
Wah


----------



## DaveandStu

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Today just received my new watch box and it's the time to get all my Sinn together.
> 
> View attachment 16916735
> 
> Cheers
> Wah


Superb!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Long shot…….

Looking for a EZM1 bracelet, or just the ti endlinks (bought a 203 ti, but obviously the end links of that bracelet don’t fit my 3H EZM1 case).
Bracelet can be short, I have some ti links.

I heard an old 103 ti bracelet should fit? 

Help is appreciated!


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Just couldn't stop buying Sinn when I met this one: EZM1 (3H).


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Just found this photo on Sinn.de:









Anyone any idea the legendary Sinn EZM1 was ever available with this dial?
Looks odd, probably a render by Sinn…?
Interesting dial, only the “by SINN” not so much…
But where to put ”Sinn” alternatively on this dial?


----------



## andy_s

I've never seen it before and certainly not 'in the wild', maybe an alternative design at the time [I don't think it's a render of a future 1.1 as the hands are the slimmer version?], I know there was a variety of options in the mock ups so maybe a modern render of one of those?

--

A jumble of EZM1s, the state of the bezel on the LE is all my own work after ten+ years of wear.

You can also see 3 types of bezel in respect to font, reflectivity and lume pip, also different 'reds' on the dial [filtered somewhat by the LE AR coating, which you'll also notice is very worn] and you'll also see the 3H has a longer lumed portion on the chrono second hand - I thought this was an anomaly but have seen 2 others like it, one for sale in Japan at the moment with a serial within 400 [late 3H?] of each other.


----------



## HappyJack

Excited and a bit confused to be able to report that I got an email yesterday telling me that my new (black Limited Edition) EZM1.1S was now ready for collection, almost a year after ordering it and 6 months later than originally expected, thanks to the long delivery delays for them to receive the watch from Sinn

Confused, because I started looking around for a the earlier tegimented steel EZM1.1 and the day before I got the email had just agreed a price on a virtually new model, conveniently close to me.

So, which one do I go for? A friend has both, plus an original Ti LE model, and really likes the black version, rather more than the steel, which in fact he's not even worn. The ship has sailed for me on the reasonably priced Ti models, and in any case I really look forward to a new watch with waterproof pushers, so Ti is not an option and it's either the steel or the black version.

Black, or steel, or buy both and sell the one I don't want (or wait for the wife to file divorce papers)? I've already got a Fortis B-42 Ti Lemania 5100 chrono, and an unworn Revue Thommen Airspeed Titanium Quartz Chronograph in its box, so there's something to be said for a different look, but I do think I prefer the look of the steel. A real quandary....

Any suggestions? Stock photos below since I haven't yet seen either in the metal:


----------



## duc

I own the 1.1. Were I in your shoes, I'd stick with plan A, the black version. Two reasons for my suggestion: It is brand new, so you will have 2 or 3 years of the first cycle, you won't get with the second hand version. Secondly, I just like the look of the black a little more. I recently reacquired a U2 (black), having sold my U2 a couple of years ago. Now that I have it, I am way more stoked to own this one than I was the original version.

Last word. If you can save a lot of money buying the original 1.1, it may be worth having both.

Good luck with your dilemma.


----------



## pinchelobster

Get the black one; it's brand new, as stated above, and I think it looks better than the plain steel version. That said, if you can swing both, do it.


----------



## HappyJack

Thanks for the advice. Ve bought the black EZM1.1S.


----------



## Toolwatchmd

Santa stopped by my house early this year. I posted this in the other thread, but this watch is so good that it deserves a second post.


----------



## andy_s

HappyJack said:


> Thanks for the advice. Ve bought the black EZM1.1S.


I replied in 'the other place', would have been my choice too - enjoy!


----------

